# Plattenaufteilung

## Conquer303

Hallo Leutz,

nachdem ich  nun schon über eine Woche verschwendet habe....

Ich hab noch mal beide HDs gelöscht.

Wie teilt man nun die Platten am besten auf, wenn XP und Gentoo laufen sollen...

Wie gesagt, habe 2 Platten und brauche neben xp und gentoo noch weitere 3 Partiotionen...

Wäre verdammt wichtig ....

----------

## caspar

Ich mache es folgendermassen.

1 Platte Linux eine Win, wobei die Win-Platte am IDE 0 Master ist (Windows hat da sonst manchmal Probleme). 

Für die root-Partition nehme ich immer etwa 7GB Reiserfs (kommt natürlich auch auf die anzahl der Programme an).

/boot ext2 ca. 15 mb

/swap 400 mb (kommt auf ram an. bei 512mb habe ich mit der Größe noch nie Probleme bekommen)

/home reiserfs - der rest

Win hat bei mir ne 5gb partition ntfs und der Rest ist zum austausch Fat32

----------

## boris64

a propos reiserfs.

ich rate dir davon ernsthaft ab (und ich bin da wohl nicht alleine mit dieser meinung).

bei systemabstürzen kann es da zu ganz ärgerlichen und nervigen datenverlusten

kommen (so sind z.b. bei mir einstellungen der vorm absturz geöffneten

programme des öfteren über den jordan gegangen wie z.b. mozillaeinstellungen, tvtime-einstellungen,...),

da die wiederherstellfuntkion via reiserfs-journal noch nicht so

wirklich perfekt entwickelt zu sein scheint (bei reiserfs 3.x).

nimm besser ext3, das hat auch ein journal und erscheint mir deutlich ausgereifter.

zu diesem thema (reiserfs vs. ext3) gibts hier im forum etliche threads,

falls du dir noch einige andere meinungen zu dem thema anlesen willst.

----------

## toskala

du machen:

hda1 - /boot

hda2 - c von deiner windows mühle

hda3 - d von deiner windows mühle

im optimalfall is die platte dann voll

hdb1 - /

hdb2 - swap

hdb3 - deine andere partition (weiss ja nich was du drauf haben willst)

hdb4 - wie hdb3

viel spass damit.

und wenn mir hier gleich einer anfängt mit von wegen /opt und /home, und so quatsch auf eigenen partitionen, dann denke er dran: es ist eine workstation. wenns verreckt verreckts eben. ich bin da fatalist.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## caspar

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> a propos reiserfs.
> 
> ich rate dir davon ernsthaft ab (und ich bin da wohl nicht alleine mit dieser meinung).
> 
> bei systemabstürzen kann es da zu ganz ärgerlichen und nervigen datenverlusten
> ...

 

Konnte da bis jetzt eigentlich noch nichts ähnliches feststellen. Bei meinem Notebook gab es mal nach einem harten Absturz (wegen ACPI) Probleme. Da konnte ich aber die Daten immer wieder ohne Verlust herstellen.

Und ganz ehrlich.

Ich habe es auf meinen Desktop-PC noch nicht geschafft den Kernel abstürzen zu lassen und ich benutze die gleiche Installation immerhin schon annähernd ein Jahr.

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe es auf meinen Desktop-PC noch nicht geschafft den Kernel abstürzen zu lassen und ich benutze die gleiche Installation immerhin schon annähernd ein Jahr.

 

lass mich raten: du hast keine nvidia-grafikkarte?  :Wink: 

und wenn du bisher keine probleme hattest, sei echt froh.

seit mir das 2x passiert ist, rate ich niemanden mehr zu reiserfs.

aber mal sehen, was da reiserfs4 bringt...

nun sind erstmal alle meine laufwerke ext3 und damit gab es bisher null probleme.

----------

## caspar

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lass mich raten: du hast keine nvidia-grafikkarte? 
> 
> 

 

Doch habe ich.

Geforce 2 MX 400.

Läuft perfekt mit den Nvidia-Treibern  :Smile: .

----------

## boris64

wenn du jetzt auch noch eine tvkarte hast, die das

system in verbindung mit nvidia-treibern und nforce2-chipsatz

nicht ab und zu (also unregelmässig je nach tageslaune) ins nirwana schickt, bist du mein gott und ich mache den kniefall vor dir  :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> wenn du jetzt auch noch eine tvkarte hast, die das
> 
> system in verbindung mit nvidia-treibern und nforce2-chipsatz
> 
> nicht ab und zu (also unregelmässig je nach tageslaune) ins nirwana schickt, bist du mein gott und ich mache den kniefall vor dir 

 

knie nieder   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mondauge

lass mich mal schauen.. ich hab ne NVidia Karte mit NVIDIA Treiber, der noch nie abgestürzt ist.. ich hab ne TV Karte... mist.. ich hab leider keinen nforce2.. aber meine füße kannst du doch schon mal anschauen, oder?  :Razz: 

so, jetzt BTT:

ich habs bei mir so aufgeteilt:

hda1 -> winXP (40GB, das letzte Mal vor 3 Monaten gebootet)

hda2 -> /boot (ext2, 30MB)

hda5 -> / (reiserfs, 39,5GB)

hda6 -> swap (500MB.. werden aber so gut wie nie benutzt)

hdb1 -> /home (80GB)

mehr hab ich nicht und da läuft so ganz gut.

mondauge

----------

## toskala

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich habs bei mir so aufgeteilt:
> 
> hda1 -> winXP (40GB, das letzte Mal vor 3 Monaten gebootet)
> ...

 

ich bin da etwas konservativ  :Wink:  bei mir kommt die /boot prinzipiell auf die erste platte unter den ersten 1024Cyl. schafft probleme vom hals bei älteren biosen die nicht den ganzen platteninhalt sehen können.

----------

## caspar

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> wenn du jetzt auch noch eine tvkarte hast, die das
> 
> system in verbindung mit nvidia-treibern und nforce2-chipsatz
> 
> nicht ab und zu (also unregelmässig je nach tageslaune) ins nirwana schickt, bist du mein gott und ich mache den kniefall vor dir 

 

Nee hab Via Kt266a und keine TV-Karte. Aber ein Kniefall ist bei mir trotzdem nie fehl am Platz  :Wink: .

----------

## Master-Romeo

Hallöchen zusammen,

ich hab mir jetzt schon bischen länger Gedanken über eine sinnvolle PLatten- größen & -formateinteilung gemacht. Ich hab auch mal das Forum durchsucht und im Moment tendiere ich zu folgender konfig:

```

hda1  30GB  ntfs WinXP /Arbeiten          :Pri

hda5  40GB  ntfs WinXP /Spielen           :Log

hda6  30GB  vfat Daten

hda7  32MB  ext2 /boot

hda8  20GB  xfs/reiserfs??  /root

```

Natürlich ist die Platteneinteilung ähnlich geschmackssache wie die Gestaltung des Desktops, aber da ich meine Einteilung dann auch ne Weile behalten möchte, sollte sie auch niet- und nagelfest sein!

Ich bitte um Kommentare, Erfahrungen und CO

danke im voraus!

Sebastian  :Wink: 

----------

## Schnitzel

Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Thread weiter https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-133452-highlight-plattenaufteilung.html

Kann dir meine Aufteilung jetzt gar nicht nennen, da ich nicht zuhause bin.

MfG

----------

## amne

 *Schnitzel wrote:*   

> Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Thread weiter https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-133452-highlight-plattenaufteilung.html
> 
> 

 Master-Romeos und Schnitzels Beiträge zu eben diesem Thema dazugemerged.

----------

## Lenz

Ich find es erstaunlich, dass ReiserFS immer noch dieses Image anhaftet, von wegen davon abraten usw. Ich fahre damit eigentlich seit meiner gesamten Linuxzeit erfolgreich, seit einiger Zeit auch Reiser4. Keine Probleme. Klar, ist das subjektiv. Aber trotzdem versteh' ich das Abraten nicht so ganz. Hatte schließlich mit ext3 schon gravierende Probleme mit Datenverlust.

----------

## Fibbs

Ich versteh nicht, wieso immer wieder die Frage mit der Plattenaufteilung kommt... 

Das ist doch schließlich genauso Geschmackssache wie die optimale Farbe des Autos, die schönsten Möbel, die Lieblingsstellung im Bett...

Der eine will lieber eine 100 GB-Rootpartition, weil er dann einfach überall was draufschmeissen kann und sich nie Gedanken über vollaufende Partitionen machen möchte, der andere möchte lieber für den Fall eines Datenverlustes oder schlicht für die Übersicht oder Systemsicherheit (/var/tmp voll nach openoffice-Installation kann bei nur einer Partition ziemlich lange Telefonate hervorrufen) alles in schöne kleine Stücke aufgeteilt.

Macht's doch wie Ihr mögt, macht's nur einfach richtig!

Fibbs

----------

## Lenz

Wobei ich auf jedenfall /home von / trennen würde, weil's im Falle einer Neuinstallation oder Komplettbackup-Einspielung einfach sehr praktisch ist.

----------

## Sashman

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Wobei ich auf jedenfall /home von / trennen würde, weil's im Falle einer Neuinstallation oder Komplettbackup-Einspielung einfach sehr praktisch ist.

 

Der Meinung schließe ich mich jetzt einfach mal an. Für gentoo-user und ext3-Liebhaber wäre es vielleicht noch interessant /usr 

in eine eigene Partition zu packen und sie als reiserfs zu formatieren, weil dort vor allem im Verzeichnis /usr/portage sehr viele kleine Dateien vorhanden sind, mit denen reiserfs einfach schneller umgehen kann.

----------

## Lenz

Ähm ja, den Portagetree auf ne Reiser4 Partition und --sync geht ab wie ne Rakete. Da ist nur noch der Portagetree auf 'ner Ramdisk schneller  :Smile: .

----------

## c07

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Ähm ja, den Portagetree auf ne Reiser4 Partition und --sync geht ab wie ne Rakete.

 

Da hab ich übrigens inzwischen mal eine Testreihe dazu gemacht. Gewinner beim reinen --sync ist Reiser3 mit notail, Reiser4 deutlich dahinter knapp vor ext2, dann ext3 (je 4KB-Blöcke), XFS, normales Reiser3, ext2/3 mit 1KB-Blöcken und ganz abgeschlagen JFS. XFS scheint die wenigste Neigung zu haben, von Mal zu Mal langsamer zu werden (aber meine Testreihe war nur 20 Syncs lang).

Zum Vergleich hab ich auch noch diffs zu einem identischen Tree (schön sortiertes ext2 auf schnellerer Platte) gemacht. Da ist Reiser wirklich in einer anderen Klasse als der Rest: Reiser4 braucht dafür nur 1/3 der Zeit wie der Mainstream (obwohl ja nebenbei auch noch auf ext2 zugegriffen wird, was eine gewisse Konstante darstellt) und Reiser3 ist auch noch mehr als doppelt so schnell wie der Rest. Allerdings versagt hier Reiser3 mit notail (ist zwar auch noch schneller als der Rest, aber nicht sehr viel).

----------

## Lenz

Achso, mit --notail hab ich nie rumexperimentiert. Vorher hatte ich ReiserFS 3.6 und mit 4 kam mir dann emerge --sync doch noch um einiges schneller vor als mit 3.6. Werd's mal testweise mit 3.6 --notail probieren. Wobei ich mit der jetzigen Speed schon sehr zufrieden bin. Lang dauert halt nur das Updaten des Portagecaches.

----------

## smurfer

Hi,

ich denke, wenn man schon zwei Festplatten nutzt, kann es in vielen Fällen auch sinnvoll sein, ein wenig zu parallelisieren (wenn man nicht sowieso Raid nutzt). Ich habe zumindest sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, /usr und eine Medienpartition auf zwei Festplatten aufzuteilen oder Ähnliches.

Gruß, smurfer...

----------

